# How to Pick a Sport?



## craftyfaith (Jun 22, 2016)

My 11 month puppy is on a 2-3 month dog quarantine for oral papillomavirus so I was thinking this might be a good time to start training fundamentals for a doggy sport. We usually spend a lot of time at the dog park so I need something else to work on. The problem I'm having is I can't decided which sport to start working on. I'm split between canine freestyle, obedience, and agility. As a dancer I think canine freestyle looks like a lot of fun but I'm not sure that his attention span is quite ready for it. I think that he would really enjoy agility as a pretty high energy dog. Obedience looks like a lot of the skills would have great carryover into just basic pet manners. Any thoughts/suggestions? Unfortunately the nearest place that offers courses for either agility or obedience is to far away for me to go to regularly so I would be training at home and in my backyard. 

What kinds of things did those of you how do doggy sports consider when choosing one? 

Also, any thoughts about doing doggy sports with breeds that are less commonly seen? My pup is a stocky rott shepard mix and not particularly graceful.... I should add that I don't care about winning or turning into a champion. Just want a fun activity to do with my dog that will give him mental and physical exercise. He's very much a dog who needs a job...


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

My dog is a little over a year old and I'm still not sure what I'm really going to do with him. We've dabbled in rally and agility, out of those two I think he likes them both pretty equally although I at this point enjoy rally more. 

With a young dog I'd recommend starting with obedience skills - get really solid and reliable sits, stays, downs, recalls, and maybe some heeling work if you are interested in that. Then I would basically just try any sports you can manage. There are tons of sports besides the basic ones that you hear about all the time - rally, nosework, parkour, treiball, to name a few. Nosework is a fun game that you can do at home yourself with some research and training. Rally is a great fun sport that gets you a lot of skills applicable to real life situations - obedience is similar but there are definite differences. Agility is a really awesome fun teamwork sport and you can build your own jumps/equipment depending on how handy you are. I think you'll be able to tell based on the dog's enthusiasm and yours, as well. I've found once the dog gets the concept that working together with you is a fun, rewarding thing, the options are limitless. 

Have you heard of Fenzi Dog Sports Academy? It's an online training facility a lot of us here use. I use them personally because it's more convenient with my schedule to be able to go at my own pace. I really love the way the classes are run and it's affordable, too. I've done all bronze level classes and I get tons out of them.

As far as his breed goes, it doesn't make much of a difference, really, except for that you'll want to wait until he's fully grown to have him doing regular sized jumps in agility (or for anything). He's young so he may become more 'graceful' with age, but who knows lol.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Just do all of the ones that interest you. I have 3 dogs and they all do rally, obedience, agility, and nosework. You don't have to pick. Just tinker with all of them and stick with whatever makes you happy.

And I agree on the Fenzi Academy. It's a great place to get started on all of the sports. Very high quality teaching and very affordable.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, do all the things! We've done nosework, freestyle, rally, and agility and more!

Just have fun, and yes you can do it with an ungraceful mutt. I do


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree that you should try a lot of stuff and see what sticks. You don't have to choose just one either. 

And another vote for FDSA as a good way to try a bunch of stuff at a reasonable price and without having to find physical classes near you.

And don't let breed put you off. Just because agility nationals are won by border collies and shelties doesn't mean that there aren't dogs of every breed out there doing it and enjoying it.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I do obedience, rally, and agility with my two rottweilers. My biggest piece of advice is to find a sport that you both enjoy. I was primarily in obedience and rally when I first brought Lars home...he was slated to be my obedience dog. But I discovered agility with him and we did a good bit of it before we went back to obedience when he was older. Lars is one of those dogs who loves to work....it doesn't matter what the sport is, he loves to do it. He's going to be 9 in December and he's still working....right now, he's going to be doing some veteran classes in agility and obedience at lower jump heights. I'm considering looking into nosework for him when even lower jump heights are too much for him someday. 

Ocean is primarily my agility dog....he's done some rally but his sport is agility. He finds the competitive obedience environment unsettling with the stress that the other people and their dogs throw off when they are showing. So, even though my background is mostly obedience, Ocean and I don't do much of it because it's not enjoyable for him. Like elrohwen said, don't let your dog's breed define what you do or don't do with him. My little rottweiler has beaten fast border collies and shelties in agility. 

Where are you located?? Do you have any local training facilities near you? Some places will offer "Try it" classes where you can get a taste of different activities. I've taught some where I introduce obedience, rally, and agility to people who are not sure what they want to do with their dogs. If someone is looking to get into a dog sport, I usually recommend they get their feet wet with Rally Obedience. Your dog's age is perfect to get started in learning rally. It's fun for both the people and their dogs and it can help start building that working partnership. Almost any dog of any build or breed can do rally. 

Good luck with your new dog and I hope you let us know what cool things you end up doing with him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with both trying some stuff and then figuring out what you and the dog both love. Sometimes that's completely obvious and instant, a lot of times it *isn't*. With something like agility, or obedience or more highly trained things there's a lot of foundations and positive association building that has to happen before it becomes 'fun'. That applies to the handler as much as the dog so give things a really fair shake. 

Right now I've done some treibball (didn't love it), disc (loved it), agility (yes, but only loved it after about 6 months) and am doing some rally. I am surprised I like rally because I always thought it was boring as heck but after a few months of being around and seeing courses and watching people and doing a tiny bit it IS fun, it just took me a while to decide it was.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I just reread your original post and saw that you're a good distance from any sort of training facilities. YouTube has a bunch of videos on there for tutorials on how to perform rally signs. Facebook has a bunch of rally obedience groups too...Rally is something that you can learn at home and on your own.  And there are 7 different venues of Rally that I'm aware of in North America...and there could be a couple more that I don't know about. LOL


----------



## Ash&Bailey (Jun 25, 2016)

I've tried tons of sports with my dog. He's had a go at showing, flyball, Freestyle, rally, obedience, agility and Nosework. 
I finally settled on the sports I found I enjoyed most. For me that's Agility, Nosework, Rally and Freestyle. 
I would recommend you give whatever you're interested in a go and see what you and your dog like.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Another one who says "try it and see!"

Ida really loves agility, and so do I; I think she'd also enjoy flyball, since she's a big fan of balls and running. But she is also enjoying doing obedience foundations through FDSA. Really, I think she'd be happy doing anything.

Snowball also really enjoys doing obedience stuff, he gets excited when I take out the perch, but he's in it for the food, not for the work, lol.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Try a variety of things. If there are no places nearby that offer classes taught with positive methods, then there is always the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy. http://www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/about-us They offer a wide variety of classes, ranging from learning the basics up to advanced competition skills, and at extremely reasonable prices. 

Once you decide you are ready to start competing, you don't even need to go to an live event if you don't want to. There are several organizations that offer online titling, including Cyber Rally-O, Rally Freestyle Elements, the Non Competitive Obedience Association, Fenzi Training Excellence Assessment Modules, The International Dog Parkour Association, and All Dogs Parkour.

Just don't try pounding a square peg through a round hole. If your dog obviously hates doing something, don't force it. My oldest girl LOVES working, but found the atmosphere at AKC trials extremely stressful. She still needs one more leg of her CD, but I've promised that she will never set foot in an AKC ring again. Instead, we do video titling. Both of us are happier with that arrangement.


----------



## Ash&Bailey (Jun 25, 2016)

LeoRose said:


> Try a variety of things. If there are no places nearby that offer classes taught with positive methods, then there is always the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy. http://www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/about-us They offer a wide variety of classes, ranging from learning the basics up to advanced competition skills, and at extremely reasonable prices.
> 
> Once you decide you are ready to start competing, you don't even need to go to an live event if you don't want to. There are several organizations that offer online titling, including Cyber Rally-O, Rally Freestyle Elements, the Non Competitive Obedience Association, Fenzi Training Excellence Assessment Modules, The International Dog Parkour Association, and All Dogs Parkour.
> 
> Just don't try pounding a square peg through a round hole. If your dog obviously hates doing something, don't force it. My oldest girl LOVES working, but found the atmosphere at AKC trials extremely stressful. She still needs one more leg of her CD, but I've promised that she will never set foot in an AKC ring again. Instead, we do video titling. Both of us are happier with that arrangement.


How far have you gotten with Cyber Rally O? I'm working towards our first title. I've found online titling awesome, as I'm still working with my dog being comfortable in trial situations.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Ash&Bailey said:


> How far have you gotten with Cyber Rally O? I'm working towards our first title. I've found online titling awesome, as I'm still working with my dog being comfortable in trial situations.


Two of my girls and I started this spring. Ilka got her CRO-1 rally title, and Leo got her D-CRO-Preliminary dance title before we had to take the summer off. I'm planning on filming some more once it cools off a bit, and either going for Ilka's CRO-2 or her D-CRO- Preliminary and Leo's CRO-1 and maybe a Pre-Bronze dance or two. 

If you aren't in the Yahoo group, Jude is currently revamping things like entry fees, title requirements, and certificates/ribbons/medals. She's planning on them taking effect October 1st.


----------



## Ash&Bailey (Jun 25, 2016)

LeoRose said:


> Two of my girls and I started this spring. Ilka got her CRO-1 rally title, and Leo got her D-CRO-Preliminary dance title before we had to take the summer off. I'm planning on filming some more once it cools off a bit, and either going for Ilka's CRO-2 or her D-CRO- Preliminary and Leo's CRO-1 and maybe a Pre-Bronze dance or two.
> 
> If you aren't in the Yahoo group, Jude is currently revamping things like entry fees, title requirements, and certificates/ribbons/medals. She's planning on them taking effect October 1st.


No, I'm not on the group, I should probably join. Thanks!  And congrats on your titles.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks. 

This is the link for the group. https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/cyberrally-O/info


----------



## Ash&Bailey (Jun 25, 2016)

LeoRose said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is the link for the group. https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/cyberrally-O/info


Thank you very much!


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

Another vote for trying different sports to see what you and your dog like. All of my dogs take basic obedience classes and if they like it, we go on to competitive classes. I've had a couple of dogs who preferred using their noses and any kind of nose work (tracking, barn hunt, nosework) made them very happy. Both tracking and nosework, you can do at home with some research into each activity. 
I also scooter with Riley, it's urban mushing, and Riley, who loves to run, can run as fast as he likes (clocked him at 17 mph) pulling the scooter. It's a great way to exercise him but it's more of a cool/cold weather sport. Riley also does lure coursing and he loves agility but he's wary of new places/people, so after taking lessons for awhile, we play at home.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

craftyfaith said:


> Also, any thoughts about doing doggy sports with breeds that are less commonly seen? My pup is a stocky rott shepard mix and not particularly graceful.... I should add that I don't care about winning or turning into a champion. Just want a fun activity to do with my dog that will give him mental and physical exercise. He's very much a dog who needs a job...


I've been waiting for a video like this of my short, stocky rottweiler who's built like a brick doing agility. Despite being stocky, heavy, and short....he is incredibly athletic. 27 seconds he finished this course...the border collies were finishing it in 26 and 25 seconds. So...like I said before, don't allow your dog's breeds define what sports you choose to try.


----------

